# [Launch4j] Keine Commandline Ausgaben bei exe



## Gast2 (13. Jan 2012)

Hi, 

ich verwende schon etwas länger Launch4j, soweit auch Problemfrei, jedoch schaffe ich es nicht, dass die Commandline Ausgaben angezeigt werden, wenn ich die exe von der Commandline aus starte. 

Geht das tatsächlich nicht? 

Dann würde ich mir das mit dem exe wrapper nochmal überlegen und doch lieber ne batch schreiben.


----------



## Guybrush Threepwood (13. Jan 2012)

Du musst als Header-Type (3. Karteireiter) "Console" einschalten.


----------



## Gast2 (13. Jan 2012)

Super! 

Du glaubst nicht wie lange ich danach schon gesucht hab. Auch Google half nicht. Es sind manchmal die einfachsten Dinge an denen man verzweifelt ...


----------



## Gast2 (13. Jan 2012)

Ich muss es doch noch mal öffnen... 

Wenn cih die Applikation jetzt aber von der Windows Oberfläche aus starte, wird immer ein Command Fenster geöffnet. zusätzlich ...

Ich hätte aber gerne, dass die GUI startet, beim start aus der Command line jedoch die Ausgaben angezeigt werden. 

Geht nur das eine oder das andere?


----------



## Guybrush Threepwood (13. Jan 2012)

Ich vermute, es geht nur das eine oder das andere, es sei denn, Du schreibst Deinen eigenen Header für Launch4j. Was Du aber alternativ machen könntest: 2 Executables, von denen der eine für Windows, und der andere für die Console geschrieben ist. Oder noch etwas anderes: Du leitest die Ausgabe-Streams in eine Datei um. Das könnte je nach Anwendungszweck möglicherweise der richtige Weg sein. Für den Error-Stream geht es beispielsweise folgendermaßen:

```
try {
			FileOutputStream fileErrorStream = new FileOutputStream(userDirectory
					+ File.separator + "error.log", true);
			PrintStream errorStream = new PrintStream(fileErrorStream);
			System.setErr(errorStream);
		} catch (FileNotFoundException e) {
			e.printStackTrace();
		}
```


----------



## Gast2 (16. Jan 2012)

Guybrush Threepwood hat gesagt.:


> Oder noch etwas anderes: Du leitest die Ausgabe-Streams in eine Datei um.



Das mache ich ohnehin. Hilft nur nichts bei Fehlern vor dem umleiten, z.B. beim Start der Applikation for dem Aufruf der main ect. 

Ist aber nur halb so wild geht anscheinend wirklich nicht so einfach. 

Kann ich aber mit Leben!


----------

